# [GDM] ¿Porque funciona esto? (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, como andan? 

Quiero preguntarles una dudilla que tengo, esta vez no es para algo que no funciona, es para algo que FUNCIONA pero me gustaria saber el porqué funciona asi, os explico:

Instalo distribución de linux en una máquina (cliente de una red, en la que los clientes se conectaran por xdmcp para obtener entorno gráfico del servidor). Una vez termina la instalación y tal, me intento logear en gdm tal cual, usuario y password, e indico los datos para el usuario remoto, pero no funciona, me da error de login.

Pero..si yo en gdm voy a opciones e indico Sesion remota xdmcp, selecciono el equipo donde me quiero conectar, aparece la pantalla de entrada de login de xdmcp introduzco los datos y entro satisfactoriamente. Seguidamente reinicio el ordenador y ahora SIN TENER QUE IR A SESION-> REMOTA XDMCP, pongo los datos del login remoto y funciona...

No entiendo el porqué, la primera vez, indico el usuario y password tal cual del usuario remoto (xdmcp) y no funciona, voy a opciones -> Iniciar sesión remota (xmdcp), conecto con el servidor, introduzco los datos y entra..Reinicio y ya no tengo que seleccionar que quiero iniciar una sesión remota, solamente introduzco los datos y el solito se conecta con el servidor.

¿Y eso porque? guarda gdm algún archivo de configuración donde indica el servidor xdmcp y despues de conseguir el login la 1º vez ya lo hace automáticamente? ¿o como es esto?

Un saludo y espero que me puedan ayudar.

Muchisimas gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

no uso gdm, pero en general, tienen una secion predeterminada. no tengo idea como cambiarla, pero seguro q se puede

----------

## Coghan

Generalmente los gestores de inicio gráfico suelen guardar las opciones de la ultima sesión que accedió.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Si, tenia constancia de que los gestores de escritorio guardan la útima sesión que se utilizó pero..¿cual es el tipo de sesión para iniciar a través de xdmcp?

Porque, si clickeo en sesión, HE PROBADO todas las opciones que ahi salen (la 1º vez despues de la instalación) y no he podido iniciar con xdmcp, he tenido que pulsar en conectar a host remoto xdmcp, seleccionar el equipo y conectar.

Y entonces ya se queda grabado pero...¿como puedo hacerlo para no tener que estar haciendo este paso primero?

Ya que también, tengo que añadir, que ahi equipos que despues no inician automáticamente, tengo que pulsar en la opción de xdmcp (siempre) no se queda grabado al parecer.

Mi objetivo es, conseguir el login por xdmcp pero sin tener que ir a gnome -> conectar remotamente xdmcp, clickear en el servidor y demás...si no que, introduzca el login y password como si fuera uno local, y que gdm el solito se conecte al servidor, ¿es posible?

Un saludo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Imagino que has ejecutado gdmsetup en el servidor y en

Remota, Estilo: has seleccionado Igual que la entrada local

Doy por hecho que has permitido las conexiones xdmcp con gdmsetup.

La información de las sesiones queda guardada en $HOME/.dmrc

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Gracias por tu respuesta increible_hurd pero si tengo esas opciones activadas en el servidor,como he remarcado más arriba, xdmcp si funciona, si yo en el cliente, voy a opciones -> tipo de sesión xdmcp -> selecciono el servidor y me sale el login (ya conectado con xdmcp), le pongo los datos y funciona.

Lo que yo quiero es hacer esto, pero sin tener que darle a opciones->tipo de sesión -> xdmcp seleccionar el servidor...... osea, que lo haga automaticamente como si fuera a logearme localmente, pero que el solito se conecte al servidor y tal...

No se si me explico bien.

Un saludo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Ah, entonces debes editar /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf

Tienes todas las opciones explicadas en /usr/share/gdm/defaults.conf

así como la explicación de por qué viene deshabilitado por defecto: la prudencia.

Presta especial atención a las opciones xdmcp, chooser y define el [server-foo]; una vez definido lo usará por defecto inevitablemente.

Aunque algo que confunde es que pareces iniciar la Xsession desde las máquinas remotas y no entiendo porqué no la inicias desde el servidor, que para eso está, ¿no?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevoy graicas por tus respuestas.

Veamos, no entendí lo último que dijiste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aunque algo que confunde es que pareces iniciar la Xsession desde las máquinas remotas y no entiendo porqué no la inicias desde el servidor, que para eso está, ¿no?
> 
> 

 

¿A que te refieres con eso? En las máquinas "clientes" inicia gdm, que solamente hace la verificación de user y pass y ya está, la sesión con la interfáz gráfica la hace en el servidor.

¿Iniciar la Xsessión en el servidor? 

Te refieres a que envez del gdm local aparezca la pantalla de bienvenida de gdm del servidor?

Me gustaria hacerlo asi , pero no sé como puedo cambiar para que cuando encienda el pc, salga la pantalla gdm del servidor.

Aparece la pantalla de bienvenida de gdm si voy a sesión -> remoto (xdmcp) y conecto con el servidor, pero directamente no.[/code]

Un saludo y gracias por su interés.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Nadie me puede ayudar con este problemita?

Como puedo definir en el gdm.conf el servidor de la red para que por defecto se logee automáticamente?

Un saludo.

----------

## paynalton

Mira, nunca he intentado hacer lo que dices aunque se que es posible.

Si te sirve algo de conceptos, hay dos formas de hacer lo que dices.

La más común es que el sistema operativo se cargue completamente desde red. Para esto deberías tener tu servidor preparado y las máquinas cliente deberían bootear desde red. De esa manera todos tus programas y configuraciones se encontrarían en el servidor, a expensas de un buen incremento en el tráfico de tu red.

La que creo que estás utilizando es en realidad instalar el OS en tus clientes y bootear desde el dico duro del cliente, iniciar un servidor gráfico en el cliente y desde allí desplegar aplicaciones dentro del servidor gráfico de tu cliente.

Ahora bien, para llamar a GDM de forma remota tendrías dos opciones, una es modificar /etc/conf.d/xdm para que en vez de llamar al GDM local llame al GDM remoto (ni idea de como debe ser esta configuración).

La otra es darle permisos al servidor gráfico local para accesos remotos y utilizar un script para que por SSH llame al GDM remoto pasando como parámetro "DISPLAY=iplocal:puerto:screen" (creo que así era). De esa manera GDM y cualquier programa iniciará desde el servidor remoto pero mostrará su salida en el servidor X local.

Esta última funciona muy bien, alguna vez lo he hecho con fluxbox, aunque el tráfico es bastante pesado. Incluso instalé un servidor X sobre windows y llamé varias aplicaciones corriendo desde el servidor pero siendo controladas y mostrando toda su respuesta desde un windows remoto (no lo recomiendo, una máquina corriendo dos servidores X se vuelve muuuuy lenta)

----------

## ZaPa

Hola Paynalton y gracias por tu respuesta, te indico...

Exáctamente es como tú dices lo que intento hacer, arranco el sistema operativo en el disco local, pero una vez presentado el gdm en pantalla el login se hace contra el servidor y se inicia sesión gráfica en el servidor.

Como digo más arriba esto me esta funcionando, pero para eso tengo que ir abajo del login de gdm, darle a opciones -> Remoto XMDCP -> Seleccionar el sevidor y ahora introducir usuario y contraseña y entonces funciona.

Si yo no voy a Remoto XDMCP y selecciono el servidor el login no funciona, me dice que no existen los datos introducidos.

Lo que yo quiero saber es como configurar gdm para darle la dirección ip del servidor al que se tiene que logear y que lo haga directamente sin ir a Remoto XMDCP y seleccionar el servidor.

He estado buscando por internet y no encuentro como puedo configurar el gdm para ponerle la ip con la que se tiene que conectar para hacer el login automático.

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## paynalton

Bueno, y porque no cambias un poco el concepto??

Establece un servidor NIS para que realice la autentificación de toda tu red y unifica el PAM local con tu servidor NIS, de esa manera la autentificación se realizaria remotamente de manera transparente, para GDM sería como si estuviera logueando en local aunque la autorización de acceso la estaría proporcionando tu servidor externo.

----------

